# 69 dash cover



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've removed my dash and am cleaning it up, thinking to put a dash cover on it, and I noticed what looks to be a dash cover already on it. I'm pretty sure it is one, it looks like a piece of formed plastic about 1/8th" thick covering the whole thing. Does any one have any ideas about removing this? 

It seems to be on there really good and I didn't want to start ripping and tearing away at it until I looked into it a bit more. 

Scott

Edit: Nevermind it was nothing that a little bit of impatience and a flathead screwdriver couldn't take care of


----------

